# Lisbon, OH - Sasha Y Loves Kids/Dogs



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adopt a German Shepherd Dog: 1003 SASHA: Petfinder

*More About 1003 SASHA*

This is "SASHA" (avail 02/24). She was found by someone 2 months ago wandering on 4th Ave and they decided not to keep her. Sasha absolutely loved the children at their house and seems good with the other dogs as well. She appears to be less than 1 yr old and probably weighs about 60 lbs. Sasha is very friendly and loving and appears to be in good health and has been given a parvo/distemper (7-way) vaccine and has been wormed for 3 days with panacur. 

She is scheduled to be euthanized WEDNESDAY., MARCH 3RD 

Please call 330-424-6663 ext 1757 if you are interested in giving her a loving home and a second chance at life. Our adoption fee is $100 CASH which includes her spay, parvo/distemper vaccine, rabies vaccine, 3 days panacur wormer, and an Ohio dog license which will be honored throughout the state through the end of the current year. 

We are opened Mon-Fri 8am-12 pm and 1pm-4pm Sat 9am-12pm ***Update*****If our hours are not convenient, our staff will be happy to set up a visitation/adoption appointment any Thursday evening in addition to our usual hours. 
*My Contact Info*


Columbiana County Dog Pound & Adoption Center
Lisbon, OH
330-424-6663


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

poor thing thought she had a home for 2 months and now has been dumped again


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

she is drooling probably very upset poor thing


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

*Adopted!!!*

ADOPTED!!!!! :happyboogie:


----------

